# Slayer Propel 13



## BobbySprankle

Pulled the trigger on one and couldn't be happier. It's amazing having reverse when you get too close to shore or structures. If I was forced to find negatives it would be the turning radius, while peddling at a moderate speed it's not bad, but when creeping it doesn't turn all that great. That con is definantely outweighed by the pros. Took it to Simpson river and northern bay area for its maiden voyage. Didn't catch a single thing but it was one of the best days I've had fishing in a yak. Especially because it was an upgrade for a 10ft pelican. I felt like I traded in a geo metro for a Aston Martin.


----------



## JD7.62

Broxsons carries the boonedox rudder upgrade for the propels if you want to have a better turning radius.


----------



## BigRed38

Congrats man! Def a huge upgrade over a 10' Pelican lol


----------



## jonscott8

Awesome, congrats on the upgrade.


----------



## NLytle

I just purchased the Slayer Propel 10 from Broxsons two days ago. You should stop back in the store and buy the Backwater Paddle. One swipe and the kayak is turned.


----------



## BobbySprankle

Yea I was thinking about getting a paddle like that, or a collapsible ore for backup instead of a regular paddle.


----------



## ssuajk

*Congrats on your Slayer Propel*

If you haven't already joined the Native Watercraft Owners Group forum...I would...then I would use their special link to Get Outdoors and enjoy an extra 10% off Native Accessories, plus free shipping and while your there pick up the BooneDox Propel Rudder Upgrade that JD mentioned...I have one my Lizard Lick Propel in Navarre and it makes a world of difference vs the stock rudder.

P.S.
I would still own a full length paddle if you plan on heading out into the GoM or the remote chance you shear your prop pin and you left the spare shear pin zip-locked with the owners manual at home.


----------



## NLytle

I was considering buying a collapsible paddle also. I'm not a fan of clutter and slipping it into the front hatch seems nice. 

If I was planning to make a long trip or go offshore I would bring my regular paddle for obvious safety reasons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle

ssuajk - have you sheared a pin? If so, what caused the extra stress?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobbySprankle

I was thinking the same thing about the paddles, BTB I would take a full one but inshore I feel a collapsable would be fine. Plus I always go with someone else. Worst case scenario I'm getting a tow. I saw a Yamaha telescoping paddle on Amazon that had great reviews with a decent price tag.


----------



## ssuajk

*Not yet*

I have yet to shear that pin but it is designed to break first in order to save your gears so I always carry that spare pin with me. 
I guess you know that the propel drive should be raised when beaching and surf launching.


----------



## NLytle

So many options. I will post a few pictures when I'm done setting the kayak up. I'm currently waiting on a phone call to go pick up my seat organizer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle

The shear pin will be slid into the dry bag with the other essentials. Thank you for the idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssuajk

*upgrades*

I did a few upgrades too...anchor trolley, paddle bungie tiedown, 2 rocket rod holders, black pak, native under seat organizer, native front storage lid/hatch, lowrance 4 Elite HDI, SeaDek Camo and Boondox rudder


----------



## NLytle

Sounds like a good setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobbySprankle

Ssuajk how did you mount your transducer?


----------



## ssuajk

*Thru-Hull*

Its mounted just inside and below the 4 screw small hatch. I used a 1 pound brick of duct seal and made a dam around transducer then folded some of the duct seal over the edge to hold the transduce in place. Once I get on the water I just add a small handful of water into the duct seal dam and presto...It works perfect

Please note there is nothing between the transducer and the yak floor.


----------



## BobbySprankle

Thanks for the info.
2 questions
Does the through hull affect the downscan at all? I've read articles just wanted to hear from someone I'm actually talking to though.

And are those the hobie through hull connectors for the wires?

Thanks


----------



## ssuajk

I believe the thru-hull downscan would be slightly impacted with the methods of pushing your ducer into marine goop or into a flat piece of duct seal.
1. My down scan works great and I actually compared it to my friends when we were out. He now uses the duct seal dam method.
2. Amazon (Seachoice Cable Thru Hull Fitting) I needed to do a little southern riggin'. I had to use my dremel to widen/deepen channel. I dremel cut the spacer and nut. All mods were required because the elite 4 hdi two wires and its respective connectors. It still tightened like a champ.


----------



## Ridefish

Congrats on the Propel 13. I've had mine for about a year now and couldn't be any happier. No issues at all! Wind almost becomes a nonissue by having reverse.


----------



## BobbySprankle

Thanks for the info ssuajk, I went and bought some duct seal today and mounted the finder almost identical to yours cept I used west marine brand wire caps for through the hull.


----------



## ssuajk

*No problem*

Your Welcome


----------

